# Don't let the crickets (bed bugs) bite! :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It's almost dark so...

My sleeping sailfin lizard 




























She still has no official name yet so for now i'll call her Godzilla


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! She is gorgeous! We have reptiles as well and breed leopard geckos as a hobby. I feel like I won't have enough time in my lifetime to own all the reptiles I would like to and give them the care they deserve!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous! We have reptiles as well and breed leopard geckos as a hobby. I feel like I won't have enough time in my lifetime to own all the reptiles I would like to and give them the care they deserve!


Yeah, it was a late realization of mine that instead of getting more or new ones, why not just improve what you already have now. - But well, don't take it from me, i already had a LOT before realizing this lol


----------

